# 

## Adaxis

Witam. Zaczynam niebawem 145m2 z poddaszem  i w projekcie mam Porotherm 25 cm i 20 cm styropian. Strop  Teriva.  Obecnie na etapie dostosowywania projektu fachowiec sugeruje mi o popularności w Niemczech i w Polsce bloczków Ytong. Poczytałem i wiem, że na pewno fachowcom lepiej się układają i obrabiają Ytongi, ale co z akustyką, izolacją,  itp?  Poza tym co sądzicie o stropie Teriva? Drożej ale czy na pewno lepiej?

Poza tym w projekcie  mamy 4 kominy! Rezygnujemy z Kominka, więc 1 mniej, ale fachowiec sugeruje, żeby był tylko 1 komin w kotłowni (gaz!), a pozostałą wentylację naturalną realizować za pomocą odpowiednich dachówek wentylacyjnych. Czy takie rozwiązanie zdaje egzamin i da radę wentylować łazienki i cały dom?

----------


## noc

Bloczki Ytong są ok. Tylko akustykę i akumulacyjność mają gorsze niż sjlka ale poza tym same plusy.
Ten strop Teriva to od czego lepiej i drożej? Bo nie podałeś do czego się odnieść.
Co to za fachowiec sugeruje wentylację dachówkami wentylacyjnymi? Chyba dachu, bo pomieszczeń mieszkalnych się nie da. Nie dostaniesz odbioru budynku do zamieszkania.

----------


## Adaxis

noc -dzięki. Dużo słyszałem dobrego o Ytong -jedynie do sprawdzenia  w praktyce akustyka...  :smile: 
Teriva - w stosunku do lanego stropu, ew. do prefabrykowanego.
Wentylacja - chodziło mi o kominki dachówkowe ja TUTAJ ale jak czytam to niby to drogie rozwiązanie wcale nie jest funkcjonalne -do czego w takim razie są te drogie kominki dachówkowe?  Wygląda na to, że przynajmniej 1 klasyczny komin wentylacyjny musi być...

----------


## Bracianka

Zrób wentylację mechaniczną. Tyle  :wink:

----------


## turalyon

1 - zrób z ytonga
2 - najlepszy lany monolit
3 - kominki niby drogie - nawet za 500zł od sztuki w przypadku ceramiki - ale komin też sporo kosztuje. Jak nie potrzebujesz komina do kominka/gazu/węgla to taniej wyjddzie wentylacja kominkami, jak robisz komin to dostawiać do niego podwójny pustak wentylacyjny bedzie taniej

----------


## jajmar

> 1 - zrób z ytonga
> 2 - najlepszy lany monolit
> 3 - kominki niby drogie - nawet za 500zł od sztuki w przypadku ceramiki - ale komin też sporo kosztuje. Jak nie potrzebujesz komina do kominka/gazu/węgla to taniej wyjddzie wentylacja kominkami, jak robisz komin to dostawiać do niego podwójny pustak wentylacyjny bedzie taniej


Te kominki nie nadają się do wentylacji pomieszczeń, to nie ma  prawa działać.  

Czemu z Ytonga nie z solbetu? Ten sam materiał a tańszy.

----------


## Adaxis

> 1 - zrób z ytonga
> 2 - najlepszy lany monolit
> 3 - kominki niby drogie - nawet za 500zł od sztuki w przypadku ceramiki - ale komin też sporo kosztuje. Jak nie potrzebujesz komina do kominka/gazu/węgla to taniej wyjddzie wentylacja kominkami, jak robisz komin to dostawiać do niego podwójny pustak wentylacyjny bedzie taniej


a co sadzicie o tym komplecie gdyby zachować tak jak w projekcie Porotherm + Teriva:
1. Porotherm 25cm +20 cm steropianu
2. Strop Teriva 24cm o max. długosci belki 4.6 m 
3. jak nie do grawitacyjnej to może te kominki nadają się do wentylacji mechanicznej 3-stopniową z klapą zwrotną?

----------


## noc

Co się tak przyczepiłeś do tych kominków? Tym możesz wentylować dach, czy odpowietrzać kanalizę a nie dom. Rób WM, nie będziesz miał kłopotów z wilgocią, pleśnią czy grzybem, najlepiej+ reku. A jeśli nie chcesz, to buduj normalne kanały WG, bo od kominiarza nie dostaniesz pozwolenia na zamieszkanie.
Porotherm to jeden z gorszych materiałów na budowę ścian, buduj z silki lub betonu komórkowego, czy to z Ytonga czy z Solbetu, obojętnie. Styropian 20cm, to dobra grubość.
Strop Teriva jest niezłym rozwiązaniem, można budować.

----------


## jajmar

> Haha, a bo Solbet to taki dobry materiał? Mam z tym czymś tragiczne doświadczenia z poprzedniego mieszkania. Nie dało się nawiercić dziury, bo materiał się ciągle kruszył, do tego ściany się strasznie nagrzewały/wyziębiały. Pominę już kwestię tragicznej akustyki (szczególnie jak się mieszka na poddaszu i na dachu leży blacha...  Najgorszemu wrogowi bym nie polecił tego materiału. Własny dom wymurowałem z Porothermu właśnie i kompletnie nie rozumiem Twojego stwierdzenia, że to jeden z gorszych materiałów na ścianę. Jakieś konkrety? Argumenty? Dla mnie to jeden z najlepszych, chociaż przyznaję, że idealny nie jest (jak zresztą każdy inny...)


Nie rozumiem co ma akustyka gazobetonu w ścianie do blachy na dachu w jaki cudowny sposób ściana może wytłumić dach - możesz to rozwinąć?

Również uważam porotherm za najgorszy materiał na rynku.

----------


## Bracianka

Beton komórkowy - materiał jak materiał. Co do akustyki na poddaszu - to co ma akurat za znaczenie beton? Blacha jasne, ale beton? I jakie ocieplenie masz, że ściany się wychładzają/nagrzewają?

----------


## e_gregor

Sam zamierzam budować z gazobetonu ale ciągle przewija się na tym forum stwierdzenie, że porotherm to zły materiał. Z czystej ciekawości chciałbym wiedzieć dlaczego?

----------


## Elfir

bo kruchy i drogi

----------


## Resqres

Ja zdecydowałem się na beton komórkowy na kleju. Uważam że łatwiej i szybciej się z tego stawia mury. Odnośnie akustyki słyszałem ,że jest gorsza niż z porothermu ale stawiać będę dom otoczony lasami więc hałasu się nie obawiam. 
Co do dachowego wywietrznika to mam tak rozwiązane przez architekta zakończenie wylotów wentylacji z kuchni.

----------


## jedrek188

> bo kruchy i drogi


Elfir jak zwykle palnął głupotę,m2 ceramiki kosztuje tyle samo co m2 gazobetonu,a z mojego domu byla taczka odpadu (160m2 ścian..) porothermu,akustyka ok,aku tez ok,nośność ok to dlaczego jest najgorszy???

----------


## ener

Bloczek z kramzytobetonu, strop lany monolit, wentylacja mechaniczna.

----------


## radetzky

> Elfir jak zwykle palnął głupotę,m2 ceramiki kosztuje tyle samo co m2 gazobetonu,a z mojego domu byla taczka odpadu (160m2 ścian..) porothermu,akustyka ok,aku tez ok,nośność ok to dlaczego jest najgorszy???


Akurat w tej kwestii każdy będzie obstawał przy swoim  :smile:  Tak to już jest, że każdy chwali akurat ten materiał z którego się buduje (zbudował). Co tylko dowodzi, że z każdego materiału da się zbudować solidny i ciepły dom. Porotherm na pewno nie jest najgorszy, a już na pewno nie jest najdroższy. Ma swoją specyfikę, która wychodzi np. przy cięciu i wierceniu, ale to nie tak, że przy próbie zrobienia otworu technicznego poleci nam pół ściany  :smile:  Jak się ma dobry sprzęt i wiedzę, to tego typu sytuacje w ogóle nie mają miejsca na budowie. U mnie też gruzu prawie nie było, poza tym i tak został on wykorzystany przy innych pracach. Także ja również żadnego większego problemu z ceramiką nie stwierdzam  :smile:

----------


## ZbyszekT

Ja mam ścainy z gazobetonu (Solbet). Bo najtaniej. Praktycznie zero odpadu. Tniesz piłą ręczną na wymiar.
Teraz ma też tą zaletę, że niektóre ścianki działowe sam dostawiałem. Bez problemu - mieszadło, klej, piła, poziomica... Z ceramiki bym się nie podjął.

Mam 2 stropy:
jeden z Terivy - bo taniej niż lany. Ale moim zdaniem gorszy, bo dużo grubszy wyszedł, podwyższa budynek.
drugi drewniany (mają być wystające balki na suficie) - bardzo drogi, trudny w obróbce, drogie wykończenie, konserwacja itd, belki pracują, lekko się krzywią...

----------


## Adam626

porotherm nie jest materialem z ktorego warto budować dom bo w szczellinach wieje wiatr, trudno cokolwiek zamontować (kołki). Budowałbym z jakiegoś pełnego materiału (na klej). Strop najlepszy z monolitu

----------


## maciek_knap

> porotherm nie jest materialem z ktorego warto budować dom bo w szczellinach wieje wiatr


Nie chcę Cię martwić, ale w tym kraju co drugi dom stoi z pustaków ceramicznych  :smile:  Poza tym o jakich Ty szczelinach mówisz? Przy prawidłowym ułożeniu pustaków nie ma mowy o szczelinach i przewiewności materiału - spoiny poziome są wypełnione zaprawą, a pionowe zrobione w systemie pióro-wpust, który jest tak szczelny, że da się z niego murować ściany jednowarstwowe. Poza tym sam sposób budowy ścian jest dokładnie identyczny jak np. z pełnych bloczków betonowych, które też mają system PW i które tam samo łączy się na zaprawę albo na klej cienkowarstwowy. W Porothermie nic nie wieje - tak samo jak w innych materiałach! Oczywiście pod warunkiem, że są zachowane standardy wykonawcze, a nie chałupnictwo...

----------


## jedrek188

Mnie zastanawia jedna rzecz-na tym forum byly głosy ze BK ma mala akumulacyjność,nawet to ze potrafi się wychłodzić w mroźną noc o kilka stopni bez ogrzewania....

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie chcę Cię martwić, ale w tym kraju co drugi dom stoi z pustaków ceramicznych  Poza tym o jakich Ty szczelinach mówisz? Przy prawidłowym ułożeniu pustaków nie ma mowy o szczelinach i przewiewności materiału - spoiny poziome są wypełnione zaprawą, a pionowe zrobione w systemie pióro-wpust, który jest tak szczelny, że da się z niego murować ściany jednowarstwowe. Poza tym sam sposób budowy ścian jest dokładnie identyczny jak np. z pełnych bloczków betonowych, które też mają system PW i które tam samo łączy się na zaprawę albo na klej cienkowarstwowy. W Porothermie nic nie wieje - tak samo jak w innych materiałach! Oczywiście pod warunkiem, że są zachowane standardy wykonawcze, a nie chałupnictwo...


Następny "szeptacz" Wienebergera.
Ty na wszystko masz rozwiązanie z TEJ akurat firmy. Ściany nośne, działowe, mur pruski, nadproża, dachówki - polecasz TYLKO wyroby firmy na W.
I nie jesteś jedyny.
Wykupcie sobie płatny profil, zamiast podszywać się pod użytkowników forum

A z nieszczelnością i wianie  z gniazdek spotykają sie tu praktycznie tylko właściciele domów z Porothermu, wiec problem chyba jednak istnieje....

----------


## Adam626

> Nie chcę Cię martwić, ale w tym kraju co drugi dom stoi z pustaków ceramicznych


O czym to świadczy? O tym ze cenowo jest akceptowalny. O niczym wiecej. Moj też stoi z porothermu. Wiecej bym z tego nie budował



> Poza tym o jakich Ty szczelinach mówisz? Przy prawidłowym ułożeniu pustaków nie ma mowy o szczelinach i przewiewności materiału - spoiny poziome są wypełnione zaprawą, a pionowe zrobione w systemie pióro-wpust, który jest tak szczelny, że da się z niego murować ściany jednowarstwowe.



Przy Porotherm Profi (układanym na klej czyli cienką zaprawę) pionowe szczeliny stanowią kominy od stropu do stropu. Poza tym cegły bywają ukruszone, cegły trzeba ciąć by dopasować w efekcie taki mur ma mnóstwo szczelin. Z kolei przy porothermie na zaprawę mamy mostki cieplne w postaci zaprawy betonowej





> Poza tym sam sposób budowy ścian jest dokładnie identyczny jak np. z pełnych bloczków betonowych, które też mają system PW i które tam samo łączy się na zaprawę albo na klej cienkowarstwowy.


Cienkowarstwowa zaprawa to spoko pomysł. Pełne bloczki - wiatr ich nie przewiewa od góry do dołu




> W Porothermie nic nie wieje - tak samo jak w innych materiałach! Oczywiście pod warunkiem, że są zachowane standardy wykonawcze, a nie chałupnictwo...


W praktyce wygląda to inaczej  o mniejsze błędy na budowie które powodują że z porothermu wieje (wieje z gniazdek) nie trudno.

----------


## piotrek0m

Każdy inwestor chwali materiał z którego wybudował swój dom - w psychologi nazywa się to *dysonans poznawczy*. Każda osoba związana z budownictwem, wykonawca, hurtownik chwali ten materiał na którym ma największą marżę, najwygodniej mu się pracuje. Ja jako mały inwestorek kupując materiały jednej tylko firmy zbierałem pkt i otrzymałem "zwrotu" kilkaset złotych uczestnicząc w programie lojalnościowym ! Co ma mówić wykonawca kupujący tony ?! O wadach i zaletach każdego napisano tomy... najlepiej więc budować dom z tego z czego się "czuje" że się chce budować....

----------


## maciek_knap

> Przy Porotherm Profi (układanym na klej czyli cienką zaprawę) pionowe szczeliny stanowią kominy od stropu do stropu. Poza tym cegły bywają ukruszone, cegły trzeba ciąć by dopasować w efekcie taki mur ma mnóstwo szczelin. Z kolei przy porothermie na zaprawę mamy mostki cieplne w postaci zaprawy betonowej


Ale ściana powinna być zamknięta od góry i dołu taśmą izolacyjną, która w praktyce bardzo zmniejsza pionowy ruch powietrza. Poza tym taki argument to zawsze jest miecz obusieczny, bo duża ilość powietrza zebranego w przegrodzie generalnie poprawia izolację termiczną. Warunek jest oczywiście taki, żeby wszystko było zrobione ze sztuką budowlaną. Powietrze jest najlepszym izolatorem termicznym, co wykorzystuje się choćby w betonie komórkowym - tam im mniejsza gęstość bloczka tym lepsza izolacja termiczna. Co do mostków termicznych na spoinach pionowych, to przy dociepleniu zewnętrznym nie ma takiego problemu. Zimne powietrze wewnątrz pustaków to najczęściej efekt słabej izolacji pionowej od fundamentu

----------


## wg39070

> Witam. Zaczynam niebawem 145m2 z poddaszem  i w projekcie mam Porotherm 25 cm i 20 cm styropian. Strop  Teriva.  Obecnie na etapie dostosowywania projektu fachowiec sugeruje mi o popularności w Niemczech i w Polsce bloczków Ytong. Poczytałem i wiem, że na pewno fachowcom lepiej się układają i obrabiają Ytongi, ale co z akustyką, izolacją,  itp?  Poza tym co sądzicie o stropie Teriva? Drożej ale czy na pewno lepiej?
> 
> Poza tym w projekcie  mamy 4 kominy! Rezygnujemy z Kominka, więc 1 mniej, ale fachowiec sugeruje, żeby był tylko 1 komin w kotłowni (gaz!), a pozostałą wentylację naturalną realizować za pomocą odpowiednich dachówek wentylacyjnych. Czy takie rozwiązanie zdaje egzamin i da radę wentylować łazienki i cały dom?


W projekcie miałem strop "lany". Zrobiłem strop ceramiczny Porotherm 19/62,5. Droższy od Terivy ale to ceramika. Zobacz na żywo ile ma szczelin powietrznych w porównaniu do Terivy. Też będę miał ogrzewanie gazowe. Nie robiłem komina systemowego. Zbudowałem komin wentylacyjny (2 pustaki po dwa otwory) całość obmurowana porothermem 11,5. Nad dachem wykończenie klinkierem. Klinker spiera się na Porothermie. W jeden otwór wentylacyjny wejdzie rura z kwasówki fi 80 (zależnie od średnicy wyjścia z pieca). Powietrze do zasilania pieca gazowego pobiegnie pomiędzy rurą stalową a ściankami pustaka wentylacyjnego. Co do wywietrznika w postaci dachówek wentylacyjnych to bym się zastanowił. Owszem są potrzebne ale do wentylacji powierzchni między dachówką a deskowaniem. Chyba, że kominki wentylacyjne. Jednak komin tradycyjny wychodzący ponad dach ma lepszy "cug". Pozdrawiam.

----------

